# Black Eagle Double Bit Axe?



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2014)

The American-made Black Eagle Double Bit Axe features a lightweight design that makes it easy to carry. Forged in one piece from genuine American steel, this tool is a great addition to any sportsman's or outdoor enthusiast's backpacking kit.

Use for shaping, splitting & cutting wood
Also an effective chopping tool
About 17 in. long - 38 oz. weight
Balanced for optimal control
Vinyl shock-reduction grip
Beveled edge blades reduce binding
Matte black finish
Made in the USA
Weight: Approximately:2.4 pounds
Shipping Dimensions: Approximately 17.19 x 7.5 x 1.25 inches.
Anyone ever own one, or know someone who has owned one? I am looking for a light weight axe to have during wood splitting and an axe to put in my tool bag when I am in the woods. Any advice, experiences, etc. would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mopar3 (Mar 2, 2014)

You can't pound wedges with it.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks, great advice, but I really am after a cutting tool, the wedges are taken care...


----------



## mopar3 (Mar 2, 2014)

I 'm sure you knew that. When cutting wood I only have so many hands pockets ect. So an axe that can hammer as well is nice. Are you cutting down trees with that? How much is it?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2014)

I agree, space is limited, however, I am not a fan of dual purpose tools (I had a VHS and DVD player break on me once... LOL), so I have a small Dewalt bag I carry with a tool for each purpose, my oil/grease, etc. To each their own... I would only use it for cutting the stringers between split wood, cutting vines growing around my trees, etc. I think it goes for around $40.00 normally. I thought it looked pretty solid at Fleet Farm, and their on sale, so I may give it a shot.


----------



## mopar3 (Mar 2, 2014)

I've had many Estwing tools over the years. Seems more likely that I loose them before they break or wear out.


----------

